# new licence plates



## schaefferm46 (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.king5.com/localnews/stories/NW_010306WABlicenseplatesJK.404517ba.html 

if you look at the new plates there is a bike one."share the road"


----------



## pdainsworth (Jun 6, 2004)

Ordered mine today. Nice looking plates.


----------



## srf (Jun 28, 2004)

Ordered mine on the 3rd, but haven't seen anyone else with them yet. Everyone in the DMV was ordering the Elk hunting plates.


----------



## pappymd (Mar 3, 2005)

The only bummer is you can't get them personalized until next year. Then there will be another additional fee.


----------



## srf (Jun 28, 2004)

I wasn't aware that any of the 'special' plates can be personalized? Even then you'd probably have only 5 letters to work with, since the first two letters designate the series of plate.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll wait 'till the 'new' plates can be personalized.

My current plates:


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

umm, not to sharp shoot, but it looks like your tabs are two years expired.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

kreger said:


> umm, not to sharp shoot, but it looks like your tabs are two years expired.


Nope, the pic is two years old.


----------

